# Moving to Spain?



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

I just wanted to write this for people who are thinking of coming to Spain to live the dream. I moved here last November with my husband to the barcelona area, we had an apartment here so rent wasnt an issue. I have lived in 3 other english speaking countries and though moving to Spain would be easy!!
Firstly the language situation was the hardest challange, even though my other half speaks Spanish fluently it was hard for me to just go out and buy the easiest of things and they speak catalan here too so it makes it harder!! I have gotten much better but it is daunting . 
It took us 10 months to find work that would actually keep us, luckily we had the money to keep us that long.
But my hubby got a job that requires him to travel and could be gone for 6 weeks at a time, leaving me here to fend for myself, I have a small group of friends but its not like the support structure that I had at home. It has been a different picture than I imagined! I find it lonely here now.
Spain is still in a deep recession and people should remember that before coming here and trying to find work.
I want to stay here and make a life here but it will not be easy by any means!!
Please think carefully before you move here and make sure you have a good plan in place for all situations


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> I just wanted to write this for people who are thinking of coming to Spain to live the dream. I moved here last November with my husband to the barcelona area, we had an apartment here so rent wasnt an issue. I have lived in 3 other english speaking countries and though moving to Spain would be easy!!
> Firstly the language situation was the hardest challange, even though my other half speaks Spanish fluently it was hard for me to just go out and buy the easiest of things and they speak catalan here too so it makes it harder!! I have gotten much better but it is daunting .
> It took us 10 months to find work that would actually keep us, luckily we had the money to keep us that long.
> But my hubby got a job that requires him to travel and could be gone for 6 weeks at a time, leaving me here to fend for myself, I have a small group of friends but its not like the support structure that I had at home. It has been a different picture than I imagined! I find it lonely here now.
> ...


Hi Irishgirl,
Firstly thanks for making that post. It's really useful to have all the different sides of the story. It's not sun, sand and sangría 24 hours a day if you live here. You have highlighted many of the problem areas that people on the forum are pointing out to those wishing to move to Spain at this moment in time; the crisis, the language, the money situation, unemployment...
However, it's good to see that at the end of your post you say that you're going to try to stick it out.
As you probably already know by now, Barcelona is a great city with a lot to offer, and much more cosmopolitan than Madrid by the way. Don't expect to be fluent after less than a year in the language. Learning a language is a slow and never ending task. Try to be constant and look at stuff or practice every day, even if it's only 10 mins. And remember, it also takes a long time to make friends sometimes too.
So, are you working now? And what about your husband? What's he doing that he has to be away so much??
Let us know how you'e getting on :nod:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> I just wanted to write this for people who are thinking of coming to Spain to live the dream. I moved here last November with my husband to the barcelona area, we had an apartment here so rent wasnt an issue. I have lived in 3 other english speaking countries and though moving to Spain would be easy!!
> Firstly the language situation was the hardest challange, even though my other half speaks Spanish fluently it was hard for me to just go out and buy the easiest of things and they speak catalan here too so it makes it harder!! I have gotten much better but it is daunting .
> It took us 10 months to find work that would actually keep us, luckily we had the money to keep us that long.
> But my hubby got a job that requires him to travel and could be gone for 6 weeks at a time, leaving me here to fend for myself, I have a small group of friends but its not like the support structure that I had at home. It has been a different picture than I imagined! I find it lonely here now.
> ...



Thanks for your post Irishgirl.  It's very difficult the moment to be positive with the current situation, especially when would-be expats are contemplating moves over here, especially with the unemployment situation, let alone settling down and dealing with the language, red tape etc. And we do try and see the positive side as well, but at times, well, it's difficult isn't it? I think the adjustment to living abroad takes far longer than we give it credit for....at the end of the day, it's life, not just an extended holiday, so you've got the authorities to deal with, schooling, work, property (rent or purchase?), banking and just everyday stuff like the school runs, cooking and cleaning! Without a support structure to aleviate the stress, or just to have someone to have a good old whinge to, that can make it very hard.....them being now on the other end of the phone isn't quite the same, is it? Although my OH's side of the family surround us here, I miss my family and friends very much. And when you're down about that, it can knock your confidence so much, especially when you're attempting to find your feet and just get around the place, doing your everyday things. That "streetwiseness" you had back in the UK - knowing exactly who to call or write to or visit if there was an issue to deal with...that took a while - more than expected really - but I do love it here and now we're in our own home surrounded by our things, etc, it really feels like home now.

We have a friend in Barcelona, a short distance from the city centre (although she is from here in Galicia and spends a few months a year back here) and she's a feisty older lady! She refuses to speak in Catalan although she understands most of it. When she had to go to an appointment, the consultant attempted to speak to her in Catalan and her response was "either you do me the courtesy of speaking to me in Castellano, or I will respond in Gallego"!!:boxing: Bless her!! She got the results she wanted, but then, there is a strong empathy between Catalans, Gallegos, Basques etc (those in autonomous provinces with another language apart from the common Castellano and an apparent common ground in preserving their languages). Once the consulatant realised she was Gallega, his stance completely changed and spoke Castellano immediately. I had understood this to be the case with other country folk as well, and that their stubborness was directed purely at Castillian speakers - maybe things have changed and their recent concessions gained from Madrid has made them even more determined for everything to be in Catalan - I know that there is a struggle here at the moment, particularly with education - although here, it is clearly at political level and people generally are happy to communicate in whichever language suits the situation best, with even Galicians wondering why the powers that be are so adamant about enforcing Gallego - even to the questionable detriment of a child's linguistic progress at school.

Anyway, I hope things are starting to work out better for you - once you find your feet a bit more and we're always here for a chat and a moan, so we'll look forward to seeing you more on here hopefully. Let us know how you're getting on.:ranger:

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Irishgirl has said it all! Her post has summed up how it is here and what its like to move over here!


Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Irishgirl

good to see you one here and thanks for sharing that with us 

Your view on life in Spain at the moment and the isolation that you can feel is something we touched on yesterday in another thread ...... I dont think anyone should underestimate how valuable a support network and familiarity really are!!!!

You need this even when things are good - when things are bad its even more important, yet a crisis of any kind usually highlights this in many more ways.

We have no family here in Andalucia, although I have a sister and my parents just outside Tarrogona, our closest friends are still in the UK strangely .... we have found it hard to build the same type of relationships with friends here, although Im not discounting how important my friends here are to me!!

I do believe that the dynamics of a couple, married or not, change too when you move here (or anywhere overseas probably) .... because of the lack of support structure, long term friendships and family, we tend to turn our attention to our partners for all that ...... and this can put a huge stress on any relationship. I think people end up falling into 2 basic camps .... those who grown closer as a result - and those who crack under the strain and it all falls apart! 

That may sound a bit dramatic but I have seen it happen so many times in recent years ..... luckily for us its worked in the positive!

Thanks again for taking the time to share your thoughts on this ..... we will have to consider using each other on here more for support during these tough times!!!

Sue


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, Irish girl, your post was a sober and realistic picture of the realities of making a new life here. Sometimes I wonder if would-be immigrants think we old-timers here are deliberately trying to dissuade them when we point out harsh realities, as if we want to be exclusive!
It sounds as if you have come to grips with the down sides and have firmly grasped the many postive aspects of your newish situation.
Your experience of living in other countries has surely helped. People who have merely spent a happy sunny holiday here and base their decision to move on their bissful memories are more likely to have a rude awakening, unfortunately.


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

*)*

Thank you So much for your replys. Had a little cry reading them. This morning was a hard morning and just wanted to stay in bed! So I did. I know I have to stay busy, my part-time job is starting in earnest next week so that will help me.

As we were here for 10 months together everyday, we got used to it just being him and me!! Now its just me, I have a few friends here but dont want to be under their feet all the time so I just do stuff on my own.
I dont want to sound all sadness and low but it is the first week he is away and I suppose I didnt realise how hard it would be!!
There is alot to be said about going to your mothers house just even if its to watch TV and not even talk!! 
So just must get on with it and look forward to when I do see him. Must keep thinking positive, not alway possible but will have to try 
Thanks again


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Thank you So much for your replys. Had a little cry reading them. This morning was a hard morning and just wanted to stay in bed! So I did. I know I have to stay busy, my part-time job is starting in earnest next week so that will help me.
> 
> As we were here for 10 months together everyday, we got used to it just being him and me!! Now its just me, I have a few friends here but dont want to be under their feet all the time so I just do stuff on my own.
> I dont want to sound all sadness and low but it is the first week he is away and I suppose I didnt realise how hard it would be!!
> ...



Hey Irishgirl I hope you know that you can come on here anytime you want and talk if you need to!!

We are all in situations that arent perfect .. and Im sure there are days we all need to chat - or to let off steam - or just whinge! Its a girl thing .... and thats good - because most girls are ok about letting people know they dont feel 100% and maybe need some TLC! ..... you dont get if you dont ask!

You will usually find a few of us regulars on here most days!

Keep smiling and take care
Sue xx x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> Thank you So much for your replys. Had a little cry reading them. This morning was a hard morning and just wanted to stay in bed! So I did. I know I have to stay busy, my part-time job is starting in earnest next week so that will help me.
> 
> As we were here for 10 months together everyday, we got used to it just being him and me!! Now its just me, I have a few friends here but dont want to be under their feet all the time so I just do stuff on my own.
> I dont want to sound all sadness and low but it is the first week he is away and I suppose I didnt realise how hard it would be!!
> ...


Awww, pobrecita!
I do feel for you, but you're absolutely right, you must keep thinking positively and keep on fighting :boxing:. It's great to stay in bed sometimes, why not?! But...

You've done well to get a job, and to stick it out. So just a bit longer.

I know it's pretty obvious, but have you tried doing any activities like dance, keep fit, Catalan classes... ?You won't automatically make friends, but at least you'll be out and about.

I remember my first weeks in Madrid alone, in a hostal, missing my boyfriend who later became Mr. Pesky Wesky... I was not happy... But everything turned out OK in the end!


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

*)*



Suenneil said:


> Hey Irishgirl I hope you know that you can come on here anytime you want and talk if you need to!!
> 
> We are all in situations that arent perfect .. and Im sure there are days we all need to chat - or to let off steam - or just whinge! Its a girl thing .... and thats good - because most girls are ok about letting people know they dont feel 100% and maybe need some TLC! ..... you dont get if you dont ask!
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue, 
It would be nice to have somewhere to just have a chat.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Irishgirl said:


> I just wanted to write this for people who are thinking of coming to Spain to live the dream. I moved here last November with my husband to the barcelona area, we had an apartment here so rent wasnt an issue. I have lived in 3 other english speaking countries and though moving to Spain would be easy!!
> Firstly the language situation was the hardest challange, even though my other half speaks Spanish fluently it was hard for me to just go out and buy the easiest of things and they speak catalan here too so it makes it harder!! I have gotten much better but it is daunting .
> It took us 10 months to find work that would actually keep us, luckily we had the money to keep us that long.
> But my hubby got a job that requires him to travel and could be gone for 6 weeks at a time, leaving me here to fend for myself, I have a small group of friends but its not like the support structure that I had at home. It has been a different picture than I imagined! I find it lonely here now.
> ...


Keep yer chin up & most of all keep smiling because:
1) If you're smiling that means you must be happy about summat and if you're happy then you can get through anything.

2)If you're smiling all the time people will think you're a bit funny and ........ no...... hang on, that's not right ................. bollox.......... I never was any good at this supportive stuff:confused2:

2a)Keep banging the rocks together .......... no ............ that's not exactly concise is it.

2b)A stitch in time sa.......... no, no,no.

2c)Coffee!!!!!! That's it!!!......The coffee here is almost orgasmic and won't solve a thing but will make you feel better:clap2: 


Looking back I think we should stick to number one eh




Doggy 
p.s. No counseling job for me then?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

No counselling job ?? ooooooooo I dont know doggy ..... I think you did pretty well there ..... having the ability to make someone else smile is worth at least 10 points!!

Sue


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

*)*

Yes that made me smile, but probably not a good idea for you to give up the day job!! I dont like Coffee but a glass of Vino with lunch is a nice thing!!

Thnaks for your words


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Irishgirl said:


> Yes that made me smile, but probably not a good idea for you to give up the day job!! I dont like Coffee but a glass of Vino with lunch is a nice thing!!
> 
> Thnaks for your words


There you go, we've got you smiling already..... not bad for a start eh?



Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Keep yer chin up & most of all keep smiling because:
> 1) If you're smiling that means you must be happy about summat and if you're happy then you can get through anything.
> 
> 2)If you're smiling all the time people will think you're a bit funny and ........ no...... hang on, that's not right ................. bollox.......... I never was any good at this supportive stuff:confused2:
> ...


 
It made me laugh owdoggy!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Irishgirl said:


> I just wanted to write this for people who are thinking of coming to Spain to live the dream. I moved here last November with my husband to the barcelona area, we had an apartment here so rent wasnt an issue. I have lived in 3 other english speaking countries and though moving to Spain would be easy!!
> Firstly the language situation was the hardest challange, even though my other half speaks Spanish fluently it was hard for me to just go out and buy the easiest of things and they speak catalan here too so it makes it harder!! I have gotten much better but it is daunting .
> It took us 10 months to find work that would actually keep us, luckily we had the money to keep us that long.
> But my hubby got a job that requires him to travel and could be gone for 6 weeks at a time, leaving me here to fend for myself, I have a small group of friends but its not like the support structure that I had at home. It has been a different picture than I imagined! I find it lonely here now.
> ...


Hey there!
I know that you're not actually in Barcelona, but it is quite near. I found this guide and it's got lots of useful stuff in it.
http://maribelsguides.com/mg_barcelona-03-09.pdf
You could scout round, find all the good places and give hubby the grand tour when he gets back!!
By the way have you searched the forum for Barcelona, Sitges, Tarragona...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

How's it going Irishgirl??
Anything lined up for the weekend?
Last weekend was great. I went out to lunch, met friends, watched a friend play in his blues band, went to the cinema...
This weekend - a big fat nothing is going on!! Perhaps watch Nadal in the final??


----------

